# A sad comment on our times



## Eoghan (Feb 5, 2011)

White T-Shirt - CafePress United Kingdom

I had almost forgotten that Londo said this in B5


----------



## Oecolampadius (Feb 5, 2011)

> "Here, 6000 years of recorded history. A history which includes remarkable composers, astonishing symphonies, but what is the one song that half of them sing to their children generation after generation?
> "You put your right hand in, you take your right hand out, you put your whole self in and you turn yourself about. You do the Hokey Pokey and you give a little shout. That's what its all about.
> "It does not mean anything. I've been studying it for seven days. I had the computer analyze it. I swear to you: it does not mean a thing!"


----------



## jambo (Feb 5, 2011)

I read that when the author of the Hokey Pokey died there was quite an uproar at the undertakers. The problem arose as they were trying to lower the body into the coffin when the right arm was in then it was out then in again.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 5, 2011)

Undertakers prefer the Time Warp


----------



## Wayne (Feb 5, 2011)

What if it IS what it's all about?


----------

